
The Dirty Business of Hosting Hate Online - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/the-dirty-business-of-hosting-hate-online-1836286885
======
deogeo
It seems the irony of calling out sites that draw attention to black-on-white
crime, while in the same article drawing attention to white-on-black crime, is
lost on the author.

Implying, but not outright saying, that only one of those inspires hate.

------
s_Hogg
I'm very glad someone did this trawling. Corporations are, and have been,
getting away scot-free with an unbelievable amount of reputation laundering.

------
brighter2morrow
> “Most people engaging with extreme right ideologies, memes, views are doing
> so online and often not part of a formal network, organization or political
> movement.”

This seems like a problem that could be solved by giving right-leaning people
a platform to peacefully organize. Deplatforming and segmentation leads to
right-wing activists lacking good examples for peaceful demonstration. There
are peaceful right-wing political activist organizations but they get
deplatformed by intolerant anarchists like this article's author and then
others have trouble finding peaceful outlets for their viewpoints.

~~~
aluren
My (fairly rudimentary) understanding of the United States is that the right
wing controls most of its governmental apparatus as well as the biggest news
outlet. How are they being 'deplatformed' or segmented in any way?

~~~
brighter2morrow
This is a mantra repeated by the far-left as an excuse for their excessive
protest against the ability of the right-wing to speak. They usually point to
Fox News and the Republican senators as evidence of right-wing power in the
US, but these are constituted of neoconservatives (who's movement descended
from ex-Trotskyites in New York City, where neoconservative media is based).
If you compare the platforms of most of today's Republicans on social issues
then you would find them to the left of Obama in 2008, most agreeing with
Obama's free-trade deals (which they passed). The only thing distinguishing
the GOP establisent and 2008/2012 Obama is the occasional extra tax cut.

Most movements of actual right wing activism are straw manned, attacked,
deplatformed or subverted.

~~~
deogeo
I find that reducing politics to a one-dimensional left-right is unproductive,
and leads to people arguing past each-other.

E.g. you will pick one property by which Republicans/Fox News _aren 't_ right
wing, while your counterpart will pick one by which they _are_. Without saying
which property you picked to represent right-wing-ness, you/your counterpart
will be baffled as to how you/they could possibly believe Republicans/Fox News
are/aren't right wing.

~~~
brighter2morrow
I agree, but I was trying to simplify for someone who said "they have a
rudimentary understanding". There's many distinctions to make: on the right
there's paleoconservatives, neo conservatives, right-leaning libertarians,
nationalists, right-leaning populists, fascists, and classical liberals. On
the left there are social liberals, democratic socialists, left-leaning
populists, left-leaning libertarians, socialists, anarchists, and neoliberals.
What I see overall is a coalition of anarchists and neoconservatives to
pressure neoliberals and libertarians to deplatform all groups on the right
besides the neoconservatives.

